# ZFS root in single user mode (boot -s)



## margor (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post. I made a syntax error in /etc/rc.conf. The system is installed by mfsBSD zfsinstall script (without UFS). I also used this liveCD to import zpool and fix the syntax problem. It worked, however, it would be nice to do this without LiveCD.

I booted the OS using: boot -s and chose the default shell /bin/sh.
I typed:
`# zfs mount -a`
Now, I have some file systems available for write, for instance /tmp, /var. Despite this I cannot write in /. It is still on RO mode. How can I remount it in RW mode?

Sorry for my poor English.

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a guess

`# mount -u /`


----------



## margor (Dec 27, 2010)

It works. Thank you.


----------

